# anodizing aluminum



## cor21e (May 4, 2011)

I am going the install a jack plate on my boat and want to reinforce the transom with some aluminum bars like 3 inch by 12 inch. I am going to router the edges. They will look nice. but I want to have them shiny with anodizing. Does anyone know where i can do this. Are there any companies that do it. I live in fort myers


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think a lot of powder coating shops will still do anodizing if requested. You could just polish it, unless you want to change the color.


----------



## cor21e (May 4, 2011)

I have polished aluminum before and it dulls pretty fast in salt water. I like the bright look of anodizing because it last a long time.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If treated appropriately the polishing will last. I'm just not a huge fan of anodizing because in my experience it hasn't been very durable and scratches pretty easily. You can polish out the scratches most times in aluminum easily, but anodizing is a bit tougher to correct. I think powder coating is much more durable, but I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

Cape Customs in Cape Coral does powder coating. VERY REASONABLE unlike the other places in Lee County. They also can do anything you'd like. Check them out on facebook for samples they've done!


----------



## cor21e (May 4, 2011)

do they do anodizing?


----------

